# Cesarean Section with TAP Block later in the Day Separately Billable?



## coffee2day (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello, if a patient has a c-section (CPT 01961 anesthesia charge), and the anesthesiolgoist visits the patient later in the day and does a TAP block CPT 64488 due to much postop abdominal pain on PCA morphine so patient concents to TAP block. 

Is the TAP Block CPT 64448 separately billable in this case with modifier 59? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------

